# Need help connecting Rebel XT to computer



## omeletteman (Mar 23, 2006)

K so I've been using a friends card reader to take the images off my rebel, but he went away on vacation for a few day and took back the card reader, and now when I just attach my camera straight to the computer it won't read the card. I can see the folders, but they have no names and they are blank (but they aren't really empty, the card is full).When I open any programs that should recognize a camera (Canon Photo Proffesional, Capture One, Zoombrowser) none of them are able to recognize there is a camera plugged in. I re-downloaded the drivers off the internet and it still doesn work.

So, to my question (if all that wasnt confusing enough...); does anyone have any ideas for how to get the camera to connect? I don't have the actual CD's that should come with the camera (since I bought it off a friend). I really need to figure it out, cause I am gonna be going to another event in a few days that I was gonna take photos at and the card is COMPLETELY full.

Thanks a lot guys! Sorry for writing so much...


----------



## kelox (Mar 23, 2006)

Ok, first-Windows or Mac? 
Second, try pulling the card out then putting it back in.
Third try a new battery in the camera.


----------



## magicmonkey (Mar 23, 2006)

Try reinstalling an updated version of the drivers...


----------



## ChopstickHero (Mar 23, 2006)

magicmonkey said:
			
		

> Try reinstalling an updated version of the drivers...



i agree, if the software is already there, then try updating the drivers. you can download them from the Canon website.


----------



## darich (Mar 23, 2006)

If you're changing/updating the drivers then read the instructions carefully for connecting the camera to the PC. 

Connecting the camera to PC before installing the drivers or installing drivers then connecting can be the difference between it working and not seeing the device at all. And if you get it wrong you'll have to completely remove the software/drivers and start again.

At least that's exactly what's happened to me in the past. Happened with a printer too if i remember correctly.


----------



## omeletteman (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for your help guys, I went back to the Canon website and read through every last nitty gritty detail I could find, and I think I know the problem...

I dont have a program called EOS Utility. I can download it off the website, but it needs another program called EOS Viewer Utility to work. I can find that through a search on google, but it needs a program called File Viewer Utility in order to work... and that program seems to only exist for mac... why must they make this so complicated?


----------



## Jimee (Mar 23, 2006)

If you can try another computer/USB port, do that. Also if you just have an SD Card reader (if that's what the mem is) try that.


----------



## magicmonkey (Mar 23, 2006)

Omeletteman, I have the drivers here, downloaded recently, if you PM me your email address I'll send them on to you. You don'tactually need all the other software though, you can just use windows on it's own.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 23, 2006)

Ya, just get a card reader for $20.


----------



## Mr_Jones (Mar 23, 2006)

Your camera won't show up in windows unless you connect it via the Firewire port. What you need for this is a Firewire 4 pin to 6 pin cable. You can't use the USB mini port on the camera.


----------



## omeletteman (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks guys for the replies. Magicmonkey, I'm just waitin on your email, thanks a lot, ill let you know if it works.
Big Mike, I ordered a card reader, 1gb card and 50mm 1.8 lens off adorama last night, I'm just impatient 

Mr.Jones, your saying the usb can't work? why would it be on the camera then?


----------



## Mr_Jones (Mar 23, 2006)

omeletteman said:
			
		

> Mr.Jones, your saying the usb can't work? why would it be on the camera then?


 The USB is for PictBridge. I have Capture One on my computer and it won't recognize my Rebel XT, 5D, or Mark II N unless it's plugged in via the firewire port. In fact, the computer won't acknowledge the camera's existence until you have it plugged in via FireWire.


----------



## bobaab (Mar 23, 2006)

I think your only problem is that you're not setting your camera to PC mode.

Hit Menu, go to the option all the way to the right, go down to Communication, set it to PC.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 23, 2006)

*The software is not properly loaded that it*, do you have the CD that can with the camera, any programs you need should be on it. 

If the software is properly loaded, you just plug the camera to the USB cable and true on the power, a download window will open, work that easy on both my 10D and 1D MIIn (firewire on the 1D), Don't forget to plug the cable to computer  (that a joke)

Sorry Mr Jones but I believe only the 1D(s) use firewire, think about it the Rebal XT is Canons entree level camera, its not marketed to a group that would like have firewire ports on their computers, but just because it entree level dont meat its not a good camera, lenses are what make the big different


----------



## Rob (Mar 24, 2006)

Personally, my vote is that the pictures were shot in RAW format and that's why they are invisible on the PC using Windows to browse the card. Download the software from Canon's site, install it, reboot, connect the camera and see what you can see.

Rob


----------

